# Dearest Audie...... OH MY DAYYYSSS EVERYONE REALLLYY GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## trashit

you have been in there for 39 weeks and 2 days.... As much as i have loved having you in there, i'd reaaaally like to meet you now! So, for mummy, could you PLEASE arrive?? I promise i will keep you well incubated, you won't have a clue your out of there, promise!! Just don't be late..... Please! Much love, dearest mummy. xoxo



update-
COME ON AUDIE!!! :happydance: :dust: :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!
due date due date due date....
not that i feel any different :rofl: xx


UPDATE----

Midwife has just left, she checked how engaged bubs was and said his head was too far down to even touch, his neck was on on pubic bone :wacko: she gave me three options- to have a sweep today, to not have one til next week or to wait to be induced next week, so OBVIOUSLY i said i want one today please!! 
Sweep DID NOT hurt at all, was a really weird feeling, especially when she was touching Audie's head! :lol:
She said im already 1cm dilated and didn't even notice! and she's jsut stretched me to 3cm dilated!!!!! She said to expect him to be here by tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excitedddddddd :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AyaChan

:haha:awww Ellie,I'm sure he'll be here anytime now.

Maybe he wants to share his birthday with Summer-Brooke:haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

maybe indeed!!!! Hope they both arrive safe and sound SOON! lol xxx


----------



## futuremommy91

lol

mucho :fairydust: for all!

We have a lot of ladies due very soon- so exciting!


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl:me too, I'm waiting to hear birth stories and see pictures:happydance:

what have you tried so far to try getting him on his way?


xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:haha: Would be super cool if Audie & Summer-Brooke shared the same
birthday! :cake:

This little madam doesnt wanna make an appearance anytime soon
it seems! :haha: 4 Days overdue now and induction booked for the 5th
March so who knows?! :shrug:

Plenty of labour dust for you babe!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ly Elliebumm!! :hugs: xXx


----------



## Mellie1988

:rofl: Come on out babiessssss!!! 

x


----------



## 05wilkesm

Sending trashit and mummy.to.be lots and lots of labour dust!!
:dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Come on audie, I can't wait to update everyone when you make a move
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:Dust: Come on Audie!



it be so neat if summer-broke and audie share a birthday. lol maybe thats what summer-broke is waiting for?


----------



## Jadelm

:dust: :dust: :dust: Cooooomee ooooooonn baaaaabbbiiiieesss!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

I hope your baby comes soon, hun! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope Audie comes soon for you! :dust:


----------



## trashit

maybe she is!!! It'd be awesome if they did =D=D
thanks everyone!!!!
:dust: to everyone due around now!! ESPECIALLY SOPHIE!!! ly too =D
come on babiesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xoxox


----------



## trashit

oh and ive tried;
walking, birthing ball bouncing, lots and lots of rlt, sashaying my hips as i walk down the stairs (dont ask lol!) pineapple, curry (just gave me heartburn!) nipple simulation (lol) oh and i bent down as if i was painting my toenails whilst bouncing ;) ;) xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

hope he arrives soon!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## msp_teen

:dust:Awww Ellie I think he is going to make his appearance here soon, It looks like we have some babies around here that are mighty comfortable inside their mommy's. LABOR DUST FOR YOU:dust:


----------



## samface182

:dust::dust::dust:

HURRY UP AUDIE!!
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You must have a comfy womb hun
xx


----------



## pink_bow

Hope both babies are here soon {{{hugs}}} xx


----------



## trashit

i think so... i think it is nice and cushioned in there with a plasma tv and drinks machine :rofl: 
its soooo frustrating me now!! And i just moved back to my house today so i have to pump my birthing ball up again, takes like ten mins :( :( xx


----------



## glitterbomb

Maybe he will today :dust: x7676


----------



## emmylou209

:dust: :dust: :dust:
to both trashit and mommy2be


----------



## nicholatmn

Aidan's Mummy said:


> You must have a comfy womb hun
> xx

:rofl: I was wondering where my ipod went. :haha:


----------



## trashit

nicholatmn said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> You must have a comfy womb hun
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I was wondering where my ipod went. :haha:Click to expand...

i know, i think he's harbouring my audrey hepburn dvd set :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

trashit said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> You must have a comfy womb hun
> xx
> 
> :rofl: I was wondering where my ipod went. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know, i think he's harbouring my audrey hepburn dvd set :rofl:Click to expand...

Maybe put a iphone or something on your knees? He'll probably want that more and try to come out! lol


----------



## sarah0108

come on babies!! x


----------



## trashit

i have been playing music in! lol, he loves Chuck Berry and Buddy Holly ;) 
ohh yes, we are bored of waiting now bubbas!xx


----------



## GermanGirl

poor you!!!

Good luck for the next days!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

:dust::dust:
hpe they make an appearance soon


----------



## trashit

if he doesnt im going to cry! i have to see mw on Friday to book an induction, i'm sooo hoping he comes before then!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Audie you have been evicted please leave the big mumma house

:rofl:
xx


----------



## Jas029

:dust:

Just do what I did and swell up like a balloon and get preeclampsia :winkwink:

(I don't recommend it though :haha:)


----------



## BlazenXx

Ok, so it's 1:20 am here, and hope it's not bad timing for you, but I'm going to send you more dust! Though I am sure any time now is good for you... What is the time difference, does anyone know? I'm from Mass, USA.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It was 6.22 am uk time when you posted :D
x


----------



## trashit

no sign yet :( thanks for dust, any time is good :D 
full moon tonight, so what is it your supposed to do? Face the moon and rub your belly clockwise? lol, i dont care ill try anything right now, except blowing up Jas! :rofl: I think i'll avoid getting ill! xx


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> except blowing up Jas! :rofl: I think i'll avoid getting ill! xx

I don't mean getting ill. 
I mean like getting swollen feet/hands/ect 

Last few weeks of my pregnancy my limbs(mainly feet/ankles) were constantly swollen and for the first week after I had him they were still heavily swollen which sucked since after a c-section they want you to walk a bunch for a fast recovery.. it's really hard to walk on swollen feet!!


Finally they've gone down now.. although my feet look amazingly skinny to me after seeing them constantly swollen for weeks :shock:


----------



## trashit

yeah but pre eclampsia isn't really being well is it? lol.

3 days to goo................ No signs yet! :cry: 
The full moon DIDNT work. I feel no different to any other day.... this sucks!


----------



## futuremommy91

trashit said:


> yeah but pre eclampsia isn't really being well is it? lol.
> 
> 3 days to goo................ No signs yet! :cry:
> The full moon DIDNT work. I feel no different to any other day.... this sucks!

Aww. Just start talking loudly about being induced tomorrow; it seems babies always come right before the mother is to be induced haha


----------



## trashit

i noticed this too!! They dont like the idea of being forced out, they wanna come of their own free will :rofl:


----------



## GermanGirl

hahahah Audie has time...he wants to neck you ;)


----------



## AyaChan

Come on Audie, everyones getting impatient now :haha:


hope your feeling ok Ellie 

xxx


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, get in gear Audie. haha


----------



## trashit

he's not budging :wacko: I dont feel any different today.
He keeps pushing his bum right out and it KILLS :| I was literally keeled over last night with it, it really really hurts! He's too big to be in there now, come onnnn!!


----------



## AyaChan

:hugs:awwww

come on now Audie, your hurting your mummy, you really should come out now 

xxxx
(here comes lots of dust  )

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maddiee

have you tried anything to get him moving yet?? haha


----------



## trashit

i have tried EVERYTHING (except sex for obvious reasons lol!!!) 
Ive tried loads of rlt, bouncing on my birthing ball, a long walk, nipple stimulation lol, a curry, pineapple, getting into awkward positions....I've even been "nesting" for nearly a week.... The full moon last night didnt work either!! He just doesnt wanna come out :cry:
Thanks for dust :D x


----------



## trashit

I am tempted to get up and start jiving to Chuck Berry, maybe that'll make him budge! He's having a dance in there as we speak, i call him Buddy Holly baby, he loves a good boogy to rockabilly :rofl:


----------



## AyaChan

haha bless him 

Summer is a Jet and Artic Monkeys girl thanks to FOB ¬¬

If I had my way she'd be raving to Japanese rock and 30 seconds to Mars :rofl:

xx


----------



## trashit

i wondered what was making the page stretch out funny, its all your dust Sasha :rofl:
Aww do you play it to your bump? Its funny, Audie tries to flick the phone away lol xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Audieeee, don't be taking any pages from Summer-Brooke's
map or you'll get seriously lost and become overdue!
Trust me, sticking your bum out WILL NOT be an exit
out of there! :hugs:
. . . My princess tries that method too! :shrug:
Unless she's getting ready to party and have a dance!
Shakeeee ittttt!!! :winkwink: :rofl:

xXx


----------



## trashit

shake it like a polaroid picture! :rofl:
I dunno what they're thinking! Surely its cramped in there :shrug: I cant imagine it being very comfortable anyway! 
The bum thing HURTS... lol xx


----------



## samface182

GermanGirl said:


> hahahah Audie has time...he wants to neck you ;)

what do you mean by neck? :shrug:


----------



## trashit

i know i thought that lol.


----------



## GermanGirl

samface182 said:


> GermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> hahahah Audie has time...he wants to neck you ;)
> 
> what do you mean by neck? :shrug:Click to expand...

i'm bad in english :cry::cry::cry:

to annoy ;)


----------



## trashit

ohh i see :) 
well how should i annoy him? not give him his mcdonalds :rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: Mmmm I want mcdonalds now!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i want a mcdonalds milkshake but ellas decided i have to be allergic now and also heard your not supposed to have any when your pregnant.


----------



## trashit

oh its fine! its just milk lol. 
I love mcds at the minute, its been a craving for a couple of months now :( i wish it wasnt, i feel really bad!


----------



## AyaChan

ellie dont worry, im obsessed with them too, i have to have at least one a week, id be having more though if i had my way :haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

such a waste of money but sooooooooo yummy! i just had one for my din dins :D lol. I have had three in a week at my worst :( xx


----------



## trashit

i keep getting a sort of leg cramp pain in the very tops of my legs, it KILLS..... I also feel weak, like im about to pass out and keep going right hot. Ive rang my mum she just said her usual of go to bed, gotta wait for my phone to charge up before i can (the power sockets in my bedroom dont work :dohh:) doesnt look like hes on his way or anything but i just feel dead crappy!!! My nannas driving me insane as well.... shes spoke to me twice already today, i explained my house phone is dodgy and wont let me answer most the time but she insists on ringing and ringing and ringing... its driving me mental. My jove my bump is rock hard! lol x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Any others signs hun like a big clearout or anything]xx


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: i'm in such a childish mood tonight, that made me laugh Heather...lol :blush:

I remember with both my labours I was adamant I was going to do a number 2, no way was I doing it in the middle of labour on the bed :haha:

Does that actually happen?!?


----------



## trashit

you mean poo? ive had three really pooey poos today, really horrible ones, i dont know if thats a sign or if it has to be diorreha? sorry for tmi lol!!
Ive just started getting period pains in lower back/ sort of lower belly now too, it hurts lol. 
Im waiting for my phone to charge a bit longer and then im gonna go up to bed with a hot water bottle and see if it just goes. Im not getting my hopes up cos ive had pains before and theyve turned out to be nothing lol xx


----------



## trashit

that happens in alot of labours yeah, they dont let you know youve done it they just whisk it away and get on with it lol x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Arrgh Thats excalty how my labour started. Has he been moving about hun
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I pooed when pushing :D
xx


----------



## trashit

yeahh, which i always take as a sign that he isnt coming cos my mum and nana said they dont move in labour :( he flicks his legs out every now and then, just did then lol xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh dear, i'm worrying if I pooed during labour now? lmao...I don't dare ask OH, think he would think i'm a wierdo! Haha! Hmmmmmmmm......

OH & i'm pretty sure my two still moved during labour? 

x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah aidan did too I was just making sure she could still feel little man :D

I asked OH and he was like yeah you did. He also said they they were going to cut me and she told me and I just grunted and she placed the scapul under the sheet but luckily she didnt have to use it
x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Any sign of bubba yet Ellie? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No text. So I think Audie is messing with mummy
xx


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, cause she's usually online by now. FX for labour? haha


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

FX'd!!! 
&& Plenty of labour dust! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I knew Audie'd be here before Summer-Brooke!
Damn itttt!!! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## Maddiee

haha i hope so! i cant wait everyone is having babies. Rome, Jas and now hopefully Ellie. and heaps of others too!! 

Summer-Brooke...do us all proud and get here before Audie. :) jks
Now it'll be a race. :D


----------



## trashit

aww i wish i was in labour :cry:
BnB wouldn't let me come on it kept having some sort of error so i got fed up and went back to bed (i'd woken up too early and was feeling mardy bummed lol)
Aww Sophie your new avatar is lovely, what a gorgeous bump!! A whole week overdue, you must be feeling sooo frustrated!! 
I thought maybe he was coming last night but it was just Audie messing with me again :cry: xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I had a dream Ellie's water broke and she posted it on facebook. Haha so hopefully that's a sign!
(If she is in labor right now, I'm going to be horridly freaked out. :shock:)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Aw, no Audie yet :(

Yeah, BnB wasn't letting me on either. Don't know what that was about! :shrug:


----------



## Maddiee

i thought it was just my computer but then i was talking to Candice on msn and she couldn't get in either. i sat around for about an hour waiting, waiting for BnB to come back. haha i had nothing else to do  haha

i'm kinda bummed your not in labour Ellie. haha i had a feeling but obviously not :( lol


----------



## trashit

i dont know if i cooked something wrong or if its "early labour" im not gonna get my hopes up for the latter yet though but my mum says it may be. Last night the room started whirring and i felt pissed, also couldnt get off the toilet (sorry for tmi lol) This morning woke up and felt sick as a dog and couldnt get off the loo again. Now i get tummy pains every now and then (but nothing excrutiating) im not sure if it means anythings happening, i wont get everyones hopes up lol xx


----------



## Maddiee

cause if you dont get your hopes up it will be a suprise. haha
like "oh, hi Audie. i didn't know you were in there." 
so casual. lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

See how you go hun. Do the pains come and go or are they constant?/

I would try and get some sleep aswell hun, you need your energy
xx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: exactly!
Oh whats this leaking out of me, ohh i think it must be that baby thats in there, HOSPITALLLL!! haha


----------



## trashit

idk pains confoooozze me :| 
cos mine are like period twinges low down but theyre not excrutiating and im not sure if they're there all the time cos they get worse when i stand up and im on my arse most the time lol. I have this sort of sharp nerve pain down there too, i reckon its just pressure from his big fat head lol xx


----------



## Maddiee

haha yeah. after 9 months i just kinda forgot. 
ROFL like oh, i forgot to get milk at the store.

oh pains confuse me too. 
when people ask...on a scale of one to ten how much does it hurt...
well my 10 is a doctors 3 so thats not a fantastic way of measuring pain...haha


----------



## trashit

really? lol that'd really confuse me!!!!!! Yeah the mws on the phone always ask "wheres the pain" "do the pains come and go" and im just like IDK ALL I KNOW IS IT HURRRTTTSSS!!! lolllll but then they go when i eventually fall asleep :wacko: 

ohh and ive learnt something new. Babies DO move during labour! xx


----------



## trashit

p.s Maddie! How on earth are you ALREADY 33 weeks along?! thats crrraaazzzyyyy!!!! xx


----------



## Maddiee

OMG i know. i remember signing up for this site at 20 weeks! haha it wasn't that long ago but its gone so fast. haha
in a few weeks i'll be in your exact position and i expect the same thing as what your going through now...only you can help my. 
i apologize in advance for any ridiculous and annoying thread that i may post whilst under the labour bug. haha


----------



## trashit

i dont mind, anything to distract me from the irritating neighbours, i swear they just want to annoy me pure and simple. She has like three kids, no idea how old, and they just bang on the walls all the time, all day long and get worse as im going to bed, idk why they insist but they do!!!! 
Yessss i remember you first joining too, thats why it seems crazy your already 33 weeks! i bet you just want that finish line now dont you?! Im at it but it still seems like hes no closer........ These pains are increasing now. Im going to just ignore pains as best i can from now on, because im sick of texting my mumma like "i have pains" then an hour later theyre gone :| xx


----------



## Maddiee

haha yeah. does your neighbours know how close you are to birth? surely they could get the kids to quit it for now. 

Audie is so close, yet so far away! do you think they'll induce you within the next 24 hours if the pain doesn't go away?


----------



## GermanGirl

still here ?


----------



## Maddiee

what do you mean still here?


----------



## GermanGirl

Maddiee said:


> what do you mean still here?

if she is till here...or in already in hospital?


----------



## Maddiee

oh, no. she's still at home. we haven't heard anything about labour. although if you go back through the last few messages haha it has more info there about the situation lol


----------



## GermanGirl

oh -.-
stupid :/


----------



## Maddiee

haha its okay


----------



## trashit

unfortunetly im still at home.
but an update- my bump is ROCK HARD im not sure if thats normal? But its very very tight, i have a lot of pressure and keep getting pains (once again, not excrutiating but they're coming and going every so often) im not sure if its labour, it seems like every night im wondering if the twinges im having are labour but its hard to know whats what lol. Im once again not going to get my hopes up, ill probably go to sleep and all will be fine once i wake up again.... I hope it is real but :shrug: probably not.... My dad took a bet that he'd be here today, i said the 21st of february, my dad was the closest anyway, still beat me :( lol xx


----------



## AyaChan

oooo i hope that this time it really is the start then Ellie :D

:dust::dust::dust:

Come on Audie, it times to meet the real world :D

xxx


----------



## samface182

im guna take a guess and say he will be here on his due date :)


----------



## trashit

i can only hope..... 1 day amd 2 hours until due date..... i do not want him to go overdue at all, thats the one thing i just hope he doesnt do lol. on one born every minute the mw made a good point that having patience for your baby to be here is important because as a mother the one thing you need is alot of patience... Its just annoying that you get so close and yet theres nothing.... come on Audie!! xx


----------



## trashit

my dads birthday :D x


----------



## Jas029

Ohh, I remember those period type pains.. I got them tons my last few days.. I remember the night before I went to the doctors.. Yee-ouch! 

Hope it means something!! Fx:kiss:


----------



## annawrigley

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I pooed when pushing :D
> xx

HAHA i love how proudly you announce this! :lol: xx

hmmmm ive got a feeling somethings gonna happen soon ish for me. (bet ive jinxed myself by saying that!!) but ive done ALOT of walking these past few days, baby is fully engaged and ive been getting all those twinges and pains that you have ellie. :thumbup: ive decided to just ignore it til something proper happens tho, i always just fail to mention to whoever im with that im in like constant pain :rofl: im a strange one xx


----------



## trashit

i have decided to ignore it now too, it keeps happening and i keep getting stabbing pains in the top of my legs. I've decided its just pressure.... I really hope something happens soon though i cannot go overdue, no way! Not fair lol. I'm dying to go on some big walks or something but i feel like a tit walking on my own and im scared it'll happen while im mid walk or something :rofl: Plus i dont like it around here... I think im gonna ask my mum to come down tonight and go on a long walk with me, hopefully it will bring *something* on!! xx


----------



## trashit

(but i have been making up for the walking by doing lots and lots of bouncing on my ball if that means anything xD) xx


----------



## Maddiee

arrr i was hoping that when i came on tonight there would be something like "ellies gone into labour" :( haha


----------



## AyaChan

Summer-Brooke and Audie really need to get a move on or Noah could get here before them :haha:

come on babies :D

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

** Nods uncontrollably **
100% agree! 

Although I still swear Audie will be here before Summer-Brooke
at this rate!! :haha:

:nope: Awwwwh Ellie, I know how you feel babe! I've been having
false labour since about 37 weeks! It drives me up the blinking wall!! :grr:

Hope you're okay babe :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

xXx


----------



## Maddiee

haha if things get any slower Charliee-Anne will be here before then. haha jks. i'm still far away


----------



## AyaChan

I still think it would awesome if Noah, Audie and Summer-Brooke came on the same day :D

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well Summer-Brooke will be arriving at the latest of Monday after I've
been induced on Sunday so Noah & Audie will need to get a wriggle on! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Maddiee

haha yay!! :happydance:


----------



## trashit

aww Sophie :blush: thankyou for putting me in your name! I feel included hehe.
That would be pretty awesome, shared birthdays by three of the BnB babies!!!! I'm going to have to get him told in there! xx


----------



## trashit

it's funny because i've been thinking he was coming in the next two weeks since 31 weeks and ive been organised with labour bag packed and all since then, and hey presto the little guys (probably) overdue! So typical! If i ever have another baby im not going to get everything organised til the very very last minute and then the LO will probably arrive on time! x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Hehe no problemo babe! 
I like to think we're buddies, right? :happydance:

How you feeling today? :hugs:

xXx


----------



## trashit

ofc we are :happydance:
Oh i had the annoying twinges again last night, srsly thought it was starting but i fall asleep and when i wake up-NOTHING, so not fair :cry: i'm just pure impatient now lol.
What about you sugar? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Not feeling too bad thanks!
I know how you feel with the false labour hun.
You get all hyped up like " Oh, oh oh, its happening!! "
then nothing :nope: :haha:
I swear we're gonna have to become text buddies!
I'm always wondering how you are! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## trashit

Me too, i'm always always wondering whether Summer-Brooke has turned up!! Its actually all thats on my mind of a morning until i come on here and see she still hasn't. She's going to be a laid back mama :) 
We can be if you wish?! I dont mind!! xxx


----------



## Maddiee

see here in lies the issue of living overseas away from all you girlies. i cant textyou cause my flippin phone bill will be through the roof. lol


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:nope:

Its shameful how phone companies are selfish and make us pay
through the roof for an abroad social life!! :rofl:

Anyone wanna come hijack some phone companies satellite disks
and hold them ransom to the request of no extra phone charges
to abroad countries?! :grr: :rofl:

xXx


----------



## Maddiee

sounds like a plan! haha
but seriously, why must phone companies say "oh lets charge you 4 times the amount of a regular call because its overseas" its just a way of making money lol


----------



## trashit

idk when theyre doing the same thing just over a bit of water? its crazyness lol!!
xxx


----------



## Maddiee

Exacty it's riculous. And off topic but I'm using FOB iPhone and BnB is difficult to use on this thing. I want my laptop back. Lol


----------



## trashit

oh my dayssss i cant use i phones!! i am positively RUBBISH when it comes to touch screen, my hands are too clumsy!!!! i was using my phones internet for monthssssss, it was simply awful :( 


I just have to announce i have REALLLLYYYY smelly farts!!!!!!! :sick: xx


----------



## AyaChan

LMFAO Ellie, that was so random :L

xx


----------



## trashit

i knowwww but i just farted as i was typing (couldnt hold on any longer lol) and it was like a proper meaty dirty fart, but i dont even eat meat :| xx


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

:haha: Ellie you dirty girll! Hope all that tooting gets Audie out sooon...I sooo thought you might be in labour today, I was just about to goto bed but came on here instead hehe...naughty naughty!! Rather dissapointed thoughh ;)


----------



## samface182

:rofl:

you not in labour yet!? :haha:

xx


----------



## Jas029

:smug::smug::smug:



It's weird.. Between you and Sophie's thread I'm reading back through and all the pains you guys describe I'm like.. "Heyyy, I remember that..barely":haha: It's been two weeks already.. What's taking you two so long! 


It's so odd we were all due around the same time and I'm the only one that has had a baby yet.. I think my inducing cursed the rest of you to be overdue.. Don't worry I'm sure I woulda been overdue with you girls if I wasn't induced :rofl:


:dust: Come on one of you should of gone into labor by now!! I swear at this rate Noah will beat both of you!!

Riley's lonely over here he needs some younger babies to pick on! :winkwink::haha: All he has is older babies :(

Maybe I'm just a giant curse.. I swear there has been a huge dry spell of births since I went.. I think only like one girl has had one since me so far.. 8-[
Blame me :rofl:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm overdue and going mad :growlmad: lol! I had a sweep yesterday (brave me lol:haha:) but it still hasn't done anything... well so far lol! They said give it 48 hours but i've not felt any different so pfft i bet i end up getting induced lol.

:dust:Labour dust for everyone!!:dust:


----------



## trashit

awwww i hope to chuff that he moves his little bottom along for you sugar!!! Also hoping Summer Brooke moves AND Audie... All of them at once! Come on babiesssss :dust:
And THE CURSE OF JAS!! :rofl: it all makes sense now! Its YOUR fault Jas!!! It is true tho, there has been like no births since. Hannah had Chloe i guess on the 28th i think... but thats been the only one since!! Your a lucky, lucky (but cursed) girl! :haha: xx


----------



## trashit

p.s i feel incredibly exhausted today, idk whats wrong with me. For the past few days ive been waking up at like 8 AM today i couldnt manage to drag myself up until 11AM and now i really feel like going back to bed :nope: xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Audie!!! **shouts at Ellie's bump** 
I told you not to use Summer-Brooke's map Mr!! :rofl:
You WILL get lost and not find your way out!
Trust me on that one! :winkwink:

Get a wriggle on little man! :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

Labour dust for you babe! 

xXx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i like the way you put that! he may be taking the route down Summer's road though, i sense it :nope:
Lazy lazy babies!!!! 
Thanks for dust sugar :D xx


----------



## Lind3e

Come on Audie everyone waiting to meet you :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mellie1988

I soooooo reckon Audie and Summer-Brooke will be here on the same day!! 
My bet is still on Saturday evening ;)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Audie!!!! get yourself out of there mister! We all want to meet you already! X


----------



## Maddiee

I can't even imagine how AMAZING that would be of Audie and Summer-Brooke were born in the same day!!!


----------



## AyaChan

haha Ellie ive said for days they'll come together, and now everyone is starting to agree :rofl:

come on babies, its past your 9 month deadline :haha:

xxx


----------



## Maddiee

Getch ya' tiny baby bottoms out already! Haha


----------



## trashit

it would be awesome! joint birthday parties :happydance:
Saturday? well i can wait until Saturday.. i cant imagine still been sat here this time next week and no changes! Sophie must be reallyyy frustrated. 
Nothing different occuring, i just feel blooming exhausted!! xx


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> I swear at this rate Noah will beat both of you!!

haha he may just do that :lol: i only have 10 days left now idk where the time has gone!!



trashit said:


> And THE CURSE OF JAS!! :rofl: it all makes sense now! Its YOUR fault Jas!!! It is true tho, there has been like no births since. Hannah had Chloe i guess on the 28th i think... but thats been the only one since!!

b_izzle & jay.92 have had their little girls too! :D
i like to facebook stalk people around their due dates :smug:


----------



## trashit

b_izzle- i was wondering about her! what did she call her? how much did she weigh? x


----------



## kimmykinz_

Come on Audie!!


----------



## Jas029

So in 2 weeks.. only two girls have had babies..

:smug: Yup, the wrath of me :smug:


----------



## trashit

welll on the teen bit anyway. Its madness in the March lambs thread over on third tri theres like 23 births already and we're only on the fourth day!!! 
(saying that most of them were love bugs lol) 
I think its my fault he's staying in there, i shouldnt have got so organised so early then he'd probably have come just to be awkward!! xx


----------



## samface182

uft, hes still not here! get some birthday cake, he will come then


----------



## trashit

i'm gonna eat lots of chocolate ;)


----------



## AyaChan

caramel chocolate is yummy :D


----------



## trashit

mmm! i like dairy milk ;) im gonna settle down with the time travellers wife and a massive bar of dairy milk!! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Happy due date to you. Happy due day to you. Happy due date to Elli and Audie. Happy due date to you.

Hope your ok hun
xx


----------



## trashit

thankya sugar!! although only four hours and then im officially OVERDUE :| :|
i didnt wana go over but :( xx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> b_izzle- i was wondering about her! what did she call her? how much did she weigh? x

not sure what she weighed, she called her ava :) xx



samface182 said:


> uft, hes still not here! get some birthday cake, he will come then

worked for rome! :winkwink: x


----------



## trashit

did it?!?! Wow!!! i'm gonna have to try that one.... 
Although pushing a trolley of bricks around worked for someone i spoke to, i dont think im gonna attempt that one :rofl:
actually come to think of it a friend of mine advised i try chocolate cake... hmm!!

Love the name Ava, aww! x


----------



## dontworry

I keep stalking this thread, hoping that Ellie has finally gone into labor! I'm so anxious and excited for you!  I'm gonna keep checking probably every hour, like I've been doing all day. x) Hope he comes for you today.


----------



## trashit

only got an hour and half left before i am officially overdue now! 
i shoulda known he'd be overdue, just my luck! lol x


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: aww its ok, he'll be here on Sunday, im positive :flasher:

xxx


----------



## trashit

you reckon?! its interesting to get bets on things like this... my mums like "next week" 
THANKS MUM :|
but on the upside she thinks he'll be a laid back larry like me and sleep right through from six weeks old 
*fingers crossed* xx


----------



## AyaChan

I've been thinking since yesterday, it'll either be after 11:30 tomorrow, or on Sunday.

It's a secret why I think that though ;D :haha: :ninja:

You should post a thread like Sophie did about weight guesses, but instead do guesses for when he'll come :D

xx


----------



## trashit

i'd like one for weight guesses also, i wonder what people would say to me :rofl: 
everyone i know says 9 pounds+
i fucking hope not!!
xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: awww, I'm gunna say 7lbs 6 or 8lbs 6 :L

I like the number 6, so i would have said 6lbs 6, but thats wishful thinking for anyone isnt it :haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

really?! 6 is my lucky number :D :D :D

and why 11.30? lol you nutcase! xx


----------



## AyaChan

Sophies having her sweep at 11:30 
(see it wasnt really a secret, i just felt so ninja pretending i had a secret)
:haha:
Im such a freak :L

xx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i like ninjas ;) 
so youre one in disguise then right?! 
That means you know what im doing now.... arghhh!! 
:haha:
aww well maybe he will arrive same time as Summer-Brooke, or maybe we'll get Summer-Brooke to coo over and then Audie will take another week :cry: xx


----------



## AyaChan

aww I hope we dont have to wait another week, we waited long enough :haha:

and yes, yes I know exactly what your doing, your sat at your computer wondering when Audie will come, whilst also thinking about something else you could do to induce the labour yourself whilst easting a blue ribbon :ninja:

:L

xxx


----------



## trashit

well i finished my blue ribbon BUT ill let you off ninja spice ;) :haha:
i know WE waited long enough Audie :rofl: 
I honestly keep trying my best to persuade him. I hope and pray every night that im gonna wake up in a pool of water! No such luck :cry:
xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: I saw we, as as I'm sure you aware, you've been being stalked for ages for signs out Audie coming :haha:
everyone is so anxious to meet him :D

But you've waited longest of course :D

:haha: I'm so sad, I get up every morning and I'm like "MUST CHECK BNB, Sophie or Ellie could have a baby by now", and then when i get in from OH's, I check straight away again for news :haha:

:happydance: ninja spice? I love it :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

ill call you that from now ;) :haha:
Ohh i got like that over Rome and Becy when they were about to drop too, i kept asking Andi (miss muffet) on facebook, any news any news?! :rofl:
stalkers unite!
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

audie is now officially overdue!
we've got lots of lazy babies on BnB right now lol


----------



## trashit

we have! i think they must sense its starting to get warmer out here now and want to hold on in as long as poss!


----------



## trashit

:cry:


----------



## KatyWils

Aww come on audie! mummy wants to meet you!


----------



## aob1013

Come on Mr!


----------



## GermanGirl

nooo
you are still here??????


----------



## trashit

i'm sooo happy!!! i'm having the "irregular period cramps" she said to expect, but nothing else as yet!! But still wow :O


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I TOLD YOU! ItoldyouItoldyouItoldyou!!! I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## trashit

:D:D I'm so in shock right now, i cant believe i made it to 3cm with no pains at alll! the sweep really didnt hurt either!


----------



## AP

BRILL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!

:) omg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trashit

i just sat stunned!!!! i didnt know what to say! she was like "thats good news isnt it?!" and i was just like er yeah... haha!! i honestly thought he was gonna be 2 weeks overdue!! she said if he doesnt come though (which she doubts) that ill be induced in a week so thats not overly long to wait!! ooerrrr i should be a mummy by tomorrrow :D:D xx


----------



## trashit

i'm going to my mammas now! not sure how long im gonna be there or if im staying there or what! but ill text one or all of my text buddies so they can keep you up to date!! :lol: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meganracheal

yayay!
:)


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luck chicken xxxx


----------



## trashit

thanks to anyone i havent thanked ;) xxxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Alright! Hopefully the rest of it will go just as smoothly. Good luck!!


----------



## trashit

i cant believe im already through the first bit without feeling one thing! the woman on one born every minute was at the stage im at now screaming blue murder :rofl:


----------



## TattiesMum

Wow!

Has anyone heard from Sophie since her sweep this morning? .... perhaps all 3 of you are in labour together :D

Well done Ellie and Good Luck Hon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Labor affects everyone differently. Stay relaxed and try to keep your sense of humour as long as possible and you'll do great!


----------



## Mellie1988

I like the idea of that Tattie's mummy!!


----------



## Youngling

Yay hes finally gonna be here!
I bet ur excited, and relieved.
Well good luck and i hope it all goes well hun.
Cant wait to hear ur story and see pics
xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Omg yay!!!!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Labour buddies! You guys will all need a banner in your sigs after all this is over!


----------



## Lyrah

Omg hun that's wonderful news!!! Yaaaay :D Let's hope he is here very soon! xxxxx


----------



## Sarah10

Aww how exciting! Did you not feel any contractions before she came round? x


----------



## flutterbywing

YAY!!!!


----------



## Jellyt

:happydance:


----------



## BlazenXx

Yay!!!! Congrats! Can't wait for more updates, I think I'm going to be creeping here for a while lol :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jovigirl93

Yayy!! Pics ASAP!
:)


----------



## glitterbomb

update-
COME ON AUDIE!!! :happydance: :dust: :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!
due date due date due date....
not that i feel any different :rofl: xx


UPDATE----

Midwife has just left, she checked how engaged bubs was and said his head was too far down to even touch, his neck was on on pubic bone :wacko: she gave me three options- to have a sweep today, to not have one til next week or to wait to be induced next week, so OBVIOUSLY i said i want one today please!! 
Sweep DID NOT hurt at all, was a really weird feeling, especially when she was touching Audie's head! :lol:
She said im already 1cm dilated and didn't even notice! and she's jsut stretched me to 3cm dilated!!!!! She said to expect him to be here by tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excitedddddddd :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

Good Luck! :happydance:


----------



## BlazenXx

ah, omg, that's great! So happy for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Yay :happydance: you must be sooo happy! Good luck :D!


----------



## supriseBump_x

YAYYYY :happydance: Well done Audie :dance: Cant wait to see pics of the lil lad :) xxxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yay! Great news! 

But...

You better not beat me!! :haha:

haha no i hope things are speedy and move along for you and little one!!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

wooooooo!!
Exciting!
Good luck hun!!!!! :D xxxx


----------



## shocker

oooh thats great!!! :happydance: good luck :D xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:D gawd i miss this place
but yay will have to let my mum know lol


----------



## chocaccino

woop woop!!
todays certainly a baby day!
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww yay thats great news! all we need now if for summer-brooke to make an appearance if she hasnt already and that 3 babies in 2 days.


----------



## Embo

Yay come on Audie please come out now :) 
we all want to meet you and your mummy really really wants to meet you. 
Good Luck Hun :) xxx


----------



## samface182

omg yay! he is an his way :happydance:
i cant wait to see pics ellie! :D

xx


----------



## bbyno1

Omgg what greatttt news!!:D
i knew you wouldnt go far over due:D
ahh omg i wana see the pics,i wanna know everythingg,come backk lol

but seriously congratulations,i hope you and baby are doing well and everything is good:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Strawberries

Good luck! :D


----------



## LovingYou

Yayyyyy!! Congrats hopefully he comes soon :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Ahh! Soooo exciting! :happydance: Good luck Ellie! :hugs:

COME ON, AUDIE! GET YOUR BUTT OUT OF THERE! 
:dust:


----------



## shelx

ahh congratulations!! today is baby day :haha:
hope you have a good labour :D! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

wooo good luck!

Ive been like secretly stalking you the past few days to see any news so this is exciting :)


----------



## aiimee12345

awww ellie :D little Audie is finally coming!!
cant wait to see how gawjus he is :D 
hope you & Audie are ok!!
speak soon xxx


----------



## GermanGirl

good luck from me too :)


----------



## aimee_1691

well she hasnt been on here for 24hours! so maybe shes in labour awww


----------



## lily123

WHEYYYYYYYYYY!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so exited Ellie :) hope it all goes well my dear, and i can't wait to see pics and read birth story!!!

Lots of love! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

im officially stalking this thread now! can you tell i have no life atm lol.
hope he comes soon if hes not already


----------



## Maddiee

gosh, i might be able to get my life back once Audie is here. i've been on this thread every hour checking for updates. haha


----------



## futuremommy91

omGOMGOMG!!!!!! *jumps up and down*

You are going to have your baby so soon! EEEK!!! 

Massive congrats and hugs! Can't wait to see a pic of your son :cloud9:


----------



## GermanGirl

futuremommy91 said:


> Can't wait to see a pic of your son :cloud9:


Mee too!
Mee too!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenjo1992

yeyyyy :)
goood luck chick...
will be keeping an eye on ur thread :)
xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Gahh!!! Still nothing?!?! Hurry up, Audie!!!

Good luck hun!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Everything came to a bit of a hault last night, however she lost her plug in the bath this mornin(lol gross in the bath) and is currently just having some dull pains, so everything crossed that things are getting going for her again. Xxxxx


----------



## Jas029

Thanks for the update! :hugs:

Come on little man shes tired of waiting!!


----------



## aiimee12345

Audie.. u keeping ur mommy waiting!!! come soon little man!!
hope your ok ellie xxx


----------



## BlazenXx

:dust: Come on, Audie! We really want to meet you!

And big thanks for the update!


----------

